# Pamācības >  Smart karšu hackings

## Texx

Man likās interesanti. Bija jau teorētiski kaut kur lasīts par šito, bet video redzēju pirmo reizi. Un tas aprīkojums arī džekam varens. Tāda laboratorija ir ko vērta :P
http://www.wired.com/politics/securi...8/05/tarnovsky

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu cmon nereali!  ::  Kā viņš pieslēdzās pie busa klāt, to gan neparādija!  ::  Tur jau vajag kaut kādu nano adatiņu (vai pat vairākas). Ņepoņal!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## GuntisK

Līdzīga opera: krievu hakeri visai sekmīgi ar ļoti safokusētu UV gaismas staru dzēsa ārā pa vienam bitam no UV EEPROMiem (2764 piem. ). Tā ka nu nez vai arī šitais ko varējām video redzēt ir neiespējami. Ir jābūt tikai LIELAM savas lietas pārzinātājam un fanātiķim...   ::

----------


## olle.bolle

nu tad kā reizi jāsāk ar jaunajiem e-taloniem trolejbusā un tramvajā! būs interesanti atrast radiofrekvenci tai mikroshēmai, ko izmantos e-talonos!

----------


## zzz

Ugu, lielais saaceejs, hakotaajs un frekvences atradeejs.

Rf smartkarshu izmantotaas frekvences ir standartizeetas un labi zinaamaz jebkuram ar kaut mazaako pieredzi tajaa jomaa, paali.

----------


## Delfins

Centralizēto sistēmu grūti piešmaukt, viens variants ir izmantot citu lietotāju ID-us, bet tā jau ir zagšana. (satelītam tas ir nosacīti zagšana, jo tas viss pa gaisu "peld")

----------


## Didzis

Viss šai pasaulē ir elementāri. Piemērs iz dzīves.Datorgrafikas students braukāja katru dienu uz macībām ar elektrisko vilcienu.Tad nu radās doma pašam uztaisīt viltotu mēnesbiļeti. Itkā jau elementārs papīriņš un lai to izgatavotu vajag attiecīgu programu( Paintā neuzzīmēsi  ::  )ar kuru veido sīko zīmējumu papīram, vajag pašu papīru, kuru var dabūt tikai tipgrāfijā, vajag krāsaino lāzerprinteri, vajag attiecīgu izglītību un pieredzi, u.t.t. Kad viss tas cilvekam ir, viņš sen jau braukā uz darbu ar savu autiņu un i pat nedoma par mēnešbiļetes viltošanu  ::  . Tā pat ir ar visiem tiem elektroniskajiem sabiedriska transporta taloniem. Tie kas braukā ar tramvaju nav spejīgi viltot to talonu, bet kas to varetu izdarīt, nebraukā ar tramvaju. Tak paskatieties tai video uz mikroskopu. Te forumā daudziem biedriem nav pat elementārākā oscilogrāfa un testera, tad kāda runa var būt par dārga mikroskopa iegādi. Nu nevar šitās lietas radioamatieris izdarīt virtuvē uz ķeblīša  ::  .Ja tas viss būtu tik vienkārši, tad sen jau būtu atlauztas visas SAT kodēšanas sistēmas.

----------


## andrievs

> Centralizēto sistēmu grūti piešmaukt


 Nekādas grūtības! 
No rīta, kad visi transporti izgājuši autonomajos reisos un ar serveri vairs nesazināsies, nopērkam vairākas (piem. 100) anonīmās kartiņas. Tad fiksi atkožam čipu saturu. Tad fiksi saklonējam tās par kādām 1000.  Tad esam jau iepriekš paorganizējuši kādus 200 cilvēkus izplatītājus, kas jau pirms darba laika sākuma paspēj tos visus pārdot tiem 1000 cilvēkiem, kuri tajā dienā paspēs notērēt 5 braucienus.
Peļņa?  Kolosāla!   1 klonētai kartei būtu jāmaksā ne vairāk kā 50% no oriģināla - tā kā katru dienu ~1000ls, kas jāsadala uz ~200 "bandas" dalībniekiem.
Ā - vēl sākot no otrās dienas, maitas polič, sāks "atšaut" izplatītājus, un būs jātērē enerģija rekrutēšanai un konspirācijai

----------


## Delfins

Šure, ka nav konekts starp pieturām?

----------


## olle.bolle

To: zzz;

RFID mikroshēmas ir ar dažādām darbības frekvencēm un saziņas protokoliem: tā kā, ja manu gudrību tu sauc par "pāli" , tad viss ir "štokos" :P ew, un tas izsaka daudz svarīgu pazīmju par tavu zināšanu neesamību :L

p.s. kopumā esmu pret sabiedriskās sistēmas destabilizāciju, tātad nav pieļaujams atbalstīt pretlikumīgas darbības; bet kā tad ar tālāku attīstības virzību; vai es drīkstu "e-talonu" "atlauzt" mājās un nelietot to pretlikumīgi, vienkārši priekam, ka esmu spējīgs izzināt un replicēt šādu sistēmu?

----------


## Delfins

Teorētiski tu nedrīksti "lauzt" nekādu čipu, jo tā ir nesankcionēta iekļūšana sistēmā un drošības sistēmas caurumu atrašana (ar to būtu jānodarbojās pēc RS pasūtījuma kādai outsource kompānijai, kas ar to nodarbojās, tad tur viss būtu likumīgi)

Kaut kas līdzīgs ir ar web - uzlauz webu, neko sliktu nenodari, bet vienalga tu esi pastrādājis (kiber)noziegumu.

Protams, ja tu to dari lielā klusumā, tad vari mēģināt, bet nedrīkstēs jau nevienam stāstīt un paraugus jādzēš/jāiznīcina.

----------


## Didzis

Labi ka šitais jaunības dullums ātri pāriet  ::  . Da kam Tev to olle.bolle vajag? Nu pieradīsi ka Tev "krāniņš garāks", a jēga? Nu jā, kamēr mamma baro, kredīti  nav jāatmaksā un bērni ēst neprasa, tikmēr jau var hakerot. Tiklīdz sieva pie sāniem un štātes prasa, tā hakerošana pāriet un jādomā, kā maizīti nopelnīt. Kur tur bizness atlauzt mājaslapu, vai sačakarēt kādu kompi? Tak neviens Tev nemaksās par kāda čipa uzlaušanu. Ja vēl jaunietim kādu vīrusu ir reāli uzrakstīt, tad nu smart karti atlauzt ir pilnīgi nereāli. Priekš vīrusu rakstīšanas, vai majaslapu laušanas jau nevajag nekādu aprīkojumu, bet ar pliku testeri jau karti neatlauzīsi  ::  . Aizmirsti- tas ir nereāli!

----------


## zzz

> To: zzz;
> RFID mikroshēmas ir ar dažādām darbības frekvencēm un saziņas protokoliem: tā kā, ja manu gudrību tu sauc par "pāli"


 Par paali tiec saukts tu pats personiigi, un taa saucamaa tava gudriiba eksistee tikai tavos pokemona sapniishos.

> vai es drīkstu "e-talonu" "atlauzt" mājās un nelietot to pretlikumīgi, vienkārši priekam, ka esmu spējīgs izzināt un replicēt šādu sistēmu?

Driiksti driiksti, tikai nihrena neesi speejiigs.  ::  Taapeec Riigas Satiksme var guleet mieriigi - no kuulhackas boliitaaja vinjiem absoluuti  nekas nedraud.

Vispirma tev staav priekshaa suurais darbs noskaidrot




> būs interesanti atrast radiofrekvenci tai mikroshēmai, ko izmantos e-talonos!


 Pljaaa, ja tev, durakam, buutu kaut minimaalaakaa sajeega par rfidu teemu, tu to frekvenci jau sen elementaari zinaatu.

----------

